# Upgrade Help.



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

I picked up a 2011 RZR4 Robby Gordon Offroad Edition this past week. Brand new off the showroom. I have been a brute guy for years but wanted something with a little more room. I dont want to get crazy but i am looking for a few upgrades. Any ideas let me hear them.:usa:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ooooo Lift, Clutch, Tires, Winch! :rockn:


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Tires are a must. Probly gonna go with 28x12 Zillas. I have to figure out how to put a winch on it. The front is all rad. Not a lot of room. Any idea how hard it is to mess with the clutch on these things?


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Few pics of the new rides. My dad grabed him a ranger when i got mine.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no clue really, but I do know the popo's are a much bigger pain the the butt than the brutes. You pretty much have to do a whole kit in them, cant just do springs... 

QSC (Quad Shop Customs) is what I keep hearing people say is the best bet for popo clutching.


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I will take a look at them. I did order a lock and ride roof and windshield. The seats get friggen hot. As i get upgrdes ill post them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet. where exatly is butterbean? and.. Roll Tide?


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

ROLL TIDE!!!!!! Its in the middle of nowhere. West of Florala and about 5 miles north of the florida line.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

AH... Down south. Cool. Thought if you were close to T-Town I'd come help ya snorkel that thing! haha...


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

I come through there alot goin to Gatlinburge. Good friend of mine just grad from up there. Are there any plans on here for a snork?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

not for the RZR. There are some for the ranger though. But you could be the first :bigok:


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

Well ill take a look. Give me a few weeks and then ill tackle it. Take plenty of pictures.


----------

